

Biz's Commencement Speech at Babson - gtzi
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/05/15/four-stories-four-lessons-babson-college-commencement-speech-by-biz-stone/

======
kmccarth
tl;dr

1) Opportunity Can Be Manufactured 2) Creativity is a renewable resource 3) In
order to succeed spectacularly, you must be ready to fail spectacularly 4)
There is compound interest in altruism

